# Maktime 3133



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Inspired by recent examples seen here; my new arrival...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Very nice! And the colour of the strap goes well with the dial and style of the watch too :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I missed this thread the other day. Good stuff, these watches certainly photograph well. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

looks great


----------

